# Mexico to charge U.S. citizens $ to cross border.



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...wPuaCPJx31h3zfqzw&sig2=WFQQM_DrvGBos-GQMu1jDw

If this has been posted, Moderators feel free to delete. Mexico will begin charging $20 to cross the border on foot from the U.S. side. This is kind of laughable I think. I personally would love it if our response was to suspend all travel of U.S. citizens to Mexico. Let's see how long Cancun lasts with no tourism.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Stupid. Who will pay when you can swim for free.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In return a barrel of oil per day for each illegal Mexican within the boarders of the US.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hilarious. Do people still visit this godforsaken country?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

> "The way that people enter Mexico has been growing very disorganized, and now we are making it organized, that's the big difference," said Carlos de la Fuente, general director of construction and appraisals for Indaabin, the Mexican agency in charge of building federal facilities, according to The San Diego Union-Tribune. It adds that "for the first time, foreigners will be processed in separate lines from Mexican nationals."


What a novel F*#$(*@# idea!


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok this is another example of not reading or seeing what you want instead of what is there.

Its only for travelers staying longer than a week, its only for TJ and its not applicable for air or sea travel. Air and sea use a different system already, and its automated through the carrier

Its not going to happen at smaller ports, and for the very same reason we cant , money.

How do I know? 23 years of doing that very job on the US side


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Quietsurvivalist said:


> Ok this is another example of not reading or seeing what you want instead of what is there.
> 
> Its only for travelers staying longer than a week, its only for TJ and its not applicable for air or sea travel. Air and sea use a different system already, and its automated through the carrier
> 
> ...


Thanks for assuming I didn't read it. Actually I did, and did take note of the conditions (staying longer than one week, etc.). Perhaps it is possible, just possible, that even understanding what is going on I STILL disagree with it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never understood why Americans go there to spent their cash an drug ,hookers and booze anyway. Oh just figured it out. answered my own question. American will sell their soul if they think they are getting a deal. Spend your cash at home.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been to Mexico one time. It was the early 90's and I was in Laredo on bidness. I got my stuff done and had some time to kill so I decided to head across the border. The hotel manager suggested I walk into Mexico and leave my car stateside to keep the local el capitan from confiscating my car and not to take a lot of cash. 

So, I headed to the walking bridge and crossed into Mexico. I hit the first jewelry store I could find and haggled with the owner for a pair of $3 earrings shaped like coyotes for Mrs Slippy. I then decided it wasn't what it was cracked up to be so I headed back to the States. Well, I'm 6'4" so I stood out amongst the shorter Mexican's and the Border Guards saw me coming and waved me up. 

The drug detection dogs went crazy as they sniffed me and focused on my front pocket. Exactly where I had put a small zip loc baggie that the jewelry store owner put Mrs Slippy's $3 coyote earrings! Well that little baggie must have had some wacky weed in it recently becasue the dogs were going nuts..but now it just contained some cheap copper jewelry. 

They let me go with a laugh but as I crossed the bridge one of the guards hollered, "Look over there Son, ******** trying to get across!" 

Sure enough there were a handful of folks downriver trying to cross illegally in broad daylight. Crazy!

Addendum; I just asked Mrs Slippy if she still had the earrings and a minute later she produced them for me to see!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Went to Acapulco in 1965, stayed with two girls from south America we met for two weeks, passed through TJ both ways, did not stop.
Never went again, don't want to, all I have to do is go outside and remove the septic cover, look in, 
to satisfy whatever urge I may have, might even see a few ******** floating in the murk.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

"F" Mexico, they've declared war against us, but we are too stupid to realize it. Take the money we give those Tacos and build a wall with it. Then Flood their asses with their own people we deport.
Trump will do exactly that!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I used to go to Mexico all the time. Either to TJ or Rosarito. You couldn't pay me to go now. The country is fully corrupt and they'll kill you for your watch.

Darn shame too, there's some nice surf spots down there. This is of course why they want to come to the US so bad. They ruined what they had so why not go to the US and ruin ours too.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Were put in place to bring border crossings into compliance with Mexican law.

Best part right there. Almost fell out of chair laughing at work.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I say we give the Squatches whatever it is they want and are holding out for before making themselves known to us. Give them the land on all borders and charge them with border security. Better than a wall. Better than a fence. Better than crooked patrols. Whatever the price, pay them, they have earned it. Somewhere I read that 10 men can't take out one of them.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well they have to pay for Trump's border fence somehow.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I say we give the Squatches whatever it is they want and are holding out for before making themselves known to us. Give them the land on all borders and charge them with border security. Better than a wall. Better than a fence. Better than crooked patrols. Whatever the price, pay them, they have earned it. Somewhere I read that 10 men can't take out one of them.


You're definitely on the right path. I'd just call up my freaky cousin Cupacabra. His name alone will keep the Mexicans 100 miles from the border.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have no reason to go to Mexico. If I want to see Mexico and it's inhabetents all I have to do is drive around Houston.


----------

